# Can brushes be installed in new Lightroom CC Cloud?



## Toolio (Nov 15, 2017)

Operating System: Windows 10
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): Lightroom CC version: 1.0.1 [ 20171102-1240-2cb2cb2 ] (Nov  2 2017)

Hi all.
Can third-party brushes be installed in the new Lightroom CC (cloud). If so, I can't figure out how to do it. The configuration files seem to be missing the necessary "Local Adjustment Presets" folder. However, it does have native brushes, so I'm hoping there is a way to augment those. I've figured out how to add presets, and am hopeful brushes can be added somehow. Thanks.


----------



## Toolio (Nov 16, 2017)

After further research I’ve discovered the answer is “no.” It’s a shame that these basic tools aren’t allowed, IMHO. Hopefully Adobe will quickly  make changes to allow brush presets and plugins.


----------

